# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Интервью  с ветераном войны в Корее М.И.Михиным

## Д.Срибный

Интервью Олега Корытова и Константина Чиркина
с ветераном войны в Корее героем Советского Союза генерал-майором авиации Михиным Михаилом Ивановичем

http://www.airforce.ru/history/cold_war/mihin/index.htm

----------

